# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dart Frog Pauldarium

## thercman

Just wanted to share another project I am working on. This tank was constructed using 3/8" acrylic and is about 65 gallons. The false bottom is 6 1/2" deep which will allow small tropical fish to in habit the front corner. The back of the tank has two 1/2" bulkheads, one is out to the fluval canister filter the other is the return and it T'd off to supply the waterfall as well. As you can see there are MistKing nozzles on top as well as T5 lighting for the plants. Oh, yes there will be some drift wood for the frogs to climb on should they fall into the water..  :Smile:  Enjoy...

----------


## Michael

Really nice work.  Can't wait to see it completed.

----------


## clownonfire

I second Mike.

----------

